# What are your can't miss bass baits?



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

What are the baits that you have the most confidence in? There are various baits for different conditions, and was just wondering where we agree or disagree. I will list mine here by category:
Crankbaits:
Rick Clunn 1.5 Square bill in Sexy Shad color.
Bomber Fat Free Shad (any size or depth,) Citrus Shad color.
Shad Rap, any color resembling shad.

Spinner baits:
Strike King 1/4 oz, willow leaf blades in gold, any color, chartreuse/ white preferred.
Boo Yah 1/4 oz, Colorado blades, white. Gold blades.

Top water: 
Heddon Torpedo
Rebel Pop R


Buzz baits:
Hart 1/4 oz white, with gold blades.

Soft plastics:
Zoom Ultravibe Speedcraw in green pumpkin*
Zoom Ole Monster 10 inch worm, green pumpkin.
Zoom Magnum Finesse worm in green pumpkin.
Zoom Trick worm, black or green pumpkin for Texas rigging, bubblegum for floating worm.
Zoom Swamp Crawler, green pumpkin, for Shaky Head fishing.

Jerk/Slash baits:
Pointer 78 in Ghost Minnow color.
Smithwick Rattlin' Rogue, suspending, Avocado or Threadfin Shad colors. 
Rapala Xrap, white preferred.

Jigs:
Anything by Arkie, especially the D&M Pro Model in black/blue.

* The little UV Speedcraw is my all time favorite bait, Carolina or Texas rigged, it's a bait bass cannot resist!


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

7/16 Booyah spinnerbait (either white/Chartreuse, bluegill or Crawdad), Denny Brauer pro model jig (1/2 and 3/8 models), Football jigs, KVD dreamshot, and for trailers, rage tail chunk.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

And a 12 pack of senkos


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

bandit 100 and 300 series crankbaits
Charlie brewer slider black/chart tail
lucky craft gunfish 95
spro popper jr frog


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Rapala DT series of crankbaits. More specifically the DT 4 in bluegill or yellow perch colors,upgraded with Trokar hooks.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like both of them, especially anything Bandit makes. I really like the little square bills in root beer or pearl red eye.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Zoom trick worm and a hack attack jig!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Senkos, trick worms on drop shot, ultravibe speedcraws, and black power lizards with a blue tail

I'm not sure if any other bait will ever catch up to Senkos and trick worms for shear quantities of fish caught for me, even if I never fished them again.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

norman fat boy (nutter shad/copper green)
kvd 3/8 oz finesse spinnerbait (blue gizzard shad or super white)
zoom super fluke (albino)
lunker lure original buzzbait (black)
zoom finesse worm 
heddon super spook
yo zuri shashimi popper or strike king spit n' king.
d's baits or mountaineer custom jigs


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

If I'm struggling, I'll usually pull out my zoom fluke. If they don't bite it well, they will still usually show themselves on it. But the fluke has definitely got me some fish several times when wherever I was fishing was in "Dead Sea" mode!

After that, maybe a jig, wacky worm or a shaky head.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

War Eagle buzzbait. Black skirt and black blade.

Arbogast black jitterbug


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Power worms, all sizes, try to stay with junebug & watermelon.
Smithwick rouges, shallow for spring, deep the rest of the year. 
Poes shallow & especially the 400 deep divers - can't beat them.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Like everyone else I throw a lot of different baits in different situations,but considering the OP asked what my number one go to baits-or can't miss baits for bass I'll go with three that I heavily rely on in tournaments.For Lake St.Clair smallmouth it's the Duo Realis Spybait,Lake Erie smallies I like drop-shotting a Roboworm 4.5" Fat ST worm in the Aaron's Morning Dawn color and for largemouth's anywhere I fish without question it's a 5"Senko T-rigged weightless in the watermelon/black flake color.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

zipperneck52 said:


> Power worms, all sizes, try to stay with junebug & watermelon.
> Smithwick rouges, shallow for spring, deep the rest of the year.
> Poes shallow & especially the 400 deep divers - can't beat them.


Poe's crankbaits. Very good choice! Invented just a few miles from me here!
My friend David Fritts grew up fishing Poe's on High Rock Lake.
(He won the Classic in 93, I think it was)


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Cranks- Spro Little John (CellMate)

Jerkbait- Xrap, pointer, Mcstick (Whites and chartreuse)

Spinner- 412 Bait Co Phase III spinnerbait (Baby bass and Tenn Shad)

Soft Plastic- 412 Bait Co Free minnow and 412 Bait Co SmallJaw Craw ( Green Pumpkin special and baby bass.)

Jigs-Buckeye lure Mini mop jig and Strike King tour grade football head.
(Green pumpkin)

Top water- Spro Bronzeye frog (any natural color)


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

For the Bass around Central Ohio.
-Zman Chatterbait (Black/Blue: Late Winter-early Summer, White the rest of the year).
-Warrior Buzzbait White w/ a silver blade.
-Buckeye Mini Mop Jig with a jr. Zoom Craw trailer.
-Big Joshy Swim bait (Green pumpkin w/ red flakes, and black are two best colors IMO for bass)
-Original Floating Rapala in silver and black. Nothing beats the original, If I had to catch a bass for $1million, and I only got to pick one lure , it would be this one.


----------

